# A. francki



## metallica (Jul 11, 2005)

are these spiders closely related enough to fin in this forum?


----------



## jeffh_x (Jul 11, 2005)

nice specimen..ive never seen this sp bf..looks like a faded version of a c. fasciatum..


----------



## manville (Jul 11, 2005)

wow..very very nice one....never seen it before either..


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 11, 2005)

Its a first for me too. How big is it?


----------



## metallica (Jul 11, 2005)

here it is with a 1 euro coin.


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice eddy, 

I think they're close enough to go here   

Some of these, or one of the closely related chilean sps., are being sold as _Oligoxystre_ sp. both abroad and in U.S.
Probably b/c a theraphosid is more marketable I guess   

How many do you have Eddy?


----------



## metallica (Jul 11, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Nice eddy,
> 
> I think they're close enough to go here
> 
> ...


only bought these 2
bought them for what they are, A. francki. a non theraphosid spider (Nemesiidae.) the fat one is female. the other a subadult male..... fingers crossed! lovely behaviour, spinn nice tubes and use the leaves.

nice and cheap species.


----------



## T.Raab (Mar 13, 2006)

HI,

just got this Weekend one of those nice "wannabe Dipluridae":


----------



## metallica (Mar 13, 2006)

nice one Timo! i'll let you know when my male matures!


----------



## vulpina (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice looking spider.

Andy


----------



## Thoth (Mar 13, 2006)

For us Yanks, how big is a one Euro coin?


----------



## T.Raab (Mar 14, 2006)

@Eddy: Thx for the offer. I will take the male (until it mature) with pleasure.

@Thot: An EURO-coin has a diameter of 0.91 inch (2.3 cm).


----------



## MsDemeanor (Mar 14, 2006)

Wonderful pictures  
Beautiful spiders


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice one Timo


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 14, 2006)

Once again CRAZY pics Timo....:drool: :worship: 
Those are some nice lookin spiders .....
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## T.Raab (Mar 14, 2006)

thx @ all for those nice words !


----------



## T.Raab (Mar 14, 2006)

here one more:


----------

